# Will Iphone 3GS work with VW adaptor kit? If not, what will?!



## mrD21 (Sep 30, 2009)

I have a 2006 Passat 3.6 with the Sat radio (no nav). It does not have an aux port and so the only VW option is adding the ipod kit. Does the kit work with the iPhone 3GS? I heard it might not. 
If that doesnt work, does anyone else have ideas?


----------



## Cubix (Jul 26, 2002)

*Re: Will Iphone 3GS work with VW adaptor kit? If not, what will?! (mrD21)*

Older thread, but i get unauthorized charger when i plug my 3gs in. Anyone experience anything different?


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 29, 2006)

*FV-QR*

The OEM VW Ipod adapter does not support 5v charging for the Iphone 3gs, 2nd gen Touch, and 5th gen Nano.


----------

